# 

## Martinezzz

Ocieplać styrodurem czy styropianem FS20?
Zastanawiam się czy strodur to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek, bo może wystarczy dobrze zasmarować FS20 i efekt będzie taki sam, a dużo taniej...

----------


## Adamol

> Ocieplać styrodurem czy styropianem FS20?
> Zastanawiam się czy strodur to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek, bo może wystarczy dobrze zasmarować FS20 i efekt będzie taki sam, a dużo taniej...


Dlaczego dużo taniej?
Styrodur kosztuje ok. 100 euro netto/m3, a styropian FS 200 - 250 zł netto (Austrotherm). Właściwości nie porównywalne!
W przypadku styroduru przyklejasz i zasypujesz ziemią, wykańczasz tylko część wystającą ponad powierzchnię gruntu...
W przypadku styropianu trzeba klej, siatkę, itd. 
Cenowo wyjdzie to samo, a styrdur dużo lepszy.....

----------


## j-j

> Napisał Martinezzz
> 
> Ocieplać styrodurem czy styropianem FS20?
> Zastanawiam się czy strodur to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek, bo może wystarczy dobrze zasmarować FS20 i efekt będzie taki sam, a dużo taniej...
> 
> 
> Dlaczego dużo taniej?
> Styrodur kosztuje ok. 100 euro netto/m3, a styropian FS 200 - 250 zł netto (Austrotherm). Właściwości nie porównywalne!
> W przypadku styroduru przyklejasz i zasypujesz ziemią, wykańczasz tylko część wystającą ponad powierzchnię gruntu...
> ...


A co się stanie jeśli EPS200 zasypiesz tylko ziemią?

----------


## Adamol

> Napisał Adamol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Martinezzz
> 
> ...


Styropian z tego co wiem nie jest odporny na wodę....
Nasiąknie i średnio będzie spełniał swoją funkcję...

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Adamol
> 
> ...


Tak też myślałem, w takim razie daj styropian EPS200 wodoszczelny np. AQUA, Hydromax itp i po sprawie.
Duużo taniej niż styrodur w ktorym kochają się niemcy ponoć a wcale nie taki znowu niezbędny.
Nawet EPS100 byłby ok wodoszczelny ale chyba są EPS200.
pzdr

----------


## Adamol

> Napisał Adamol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał j-j
> 
> ...


Już kupiłem Styrodur 16 cm, za późno...

----------


## j-j

Wg mnie naprawdę niepotrzebny jest styrodur.
Ja mam właśnie EPS200 Aqua.
Ale skoro juz masz to nic nie zrobisz, fakt.

pzdr

----------


## Martinezzz

> Napisał Martinezzz
> 
> Ocieplać styrodurem czy styropianem FS20?
> Zastanawiam się czy strodur to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek, bo może wystarczy dobrze zasmarować FS20 i efekt będzie taki sam, a dużo taniej...
> 
> 
> Dlaczego dużo taniej?
> Styrodur kosztuje ok. 100 euro netto/m3, a styropian FS 200 - 250 zł netto (Austrotherm). Właściwości nie porównywalne!
> W przypadku styroduru przyklejasz i zasypujesz ziemią, wykańczasz tylko część wystającą ponad powierzchnię gruntu...
> ...



Fs 20 to stara nazwa eps 100, a nie 200 i dlatego jest sporo tanszy, ja osobiscie sklaniam sie do styroduru lub eps 200(fs 30), ale moj kierbud mowi, ze eps100 z klejem wystarczy

----------


## odaro

Kup styrodur URSA tak jak ja i będziesz zadowolony

----------


## Adamol

> Kup styrodur URSA tak jak ja i będziesz zadowolony


A czym się różni styrodur URSA od innych styroduru innych producentów?

----------


## Kris2222

ja mam eps 100 na podłogę , zaciągnięty klejem + siatka i jeszcze raz klej , na to przyszły trzy warstwy dysperbitu  potem folia kubełkowa  , drenaż, piasek i gotowe   :Lol:

----------


## Szef23

Ja do ocieplenia fundamentow klade ten
http://www.styropex.com.pl/main.php?...3=60&id_lang=0

Czyli sciana fundamentowa - asfalbit-dysperbit-styrbit2000-styropian EPS100 - klej - siatka -klej dysperbit

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> Kup styrodur URSA tak jak ja i będziesz zadowolony
> 
> 
> A czym się różni styrodur URSA od innych styroduru innych producentów?


Ja dałem u siebie styrodur właśnie URSA.

URSA bardziej jest znana z wełny mineralnej ale byłem bardzo zadowolony z jakości styroduru dlatego polecam

----------


## Adamol

> ja mam eps 100 na podłogę , zaciągnięty klejem + siatka i jeszcze raz klej , na to przyszły trzy warstwy dysperbitu  potem folia kubełkowa  , drenaż, piasek i gotowe


W przypadku zastosowania styroduru, przyklejasz go dysperbitem, obsypujesz ziemią i gotowe...
Także styrodur jest droższy, ale odpada klej, siatka, itd...

----------


## Kris2222

ale ja chciałem tak i tyle, 
uważam że jest to lepsze rozwiązanie, czy tańsze to nie wiem ,mało ważne 
oszczędność rzędu 100-200zł na tym etapie jest  śmieszna

----------


## Martinezzz

jestem ciekaw, czy ktoś ma jakies doswiadczenia "po latach" z zastosowanych materiałów do ocieplenienia fundamentów, czy jest ciepło, nie ma grzyba i wilgości?

----------


## jaro'71

Styrodur od styropianu różni się strukturą (ten pierwszy ma zamknięte "mikrokomórki" czy cuś).
Eps 100 lub 200 oznacza twardość a nie nasiąkliwość, więc porównywanie go ze styrodurem to nieporozumienie. Tak sądzę

I jak pisze Martinezzz najważniejsze jest doświadczenie. Sam jestem ciekaw jak to porównanie wychodzi w praktyce   :Wink2:

----------


## j-j

> Styrodur od styropianu różni się strukturą (ten pierwszy ma zamknięte "mikrokomórki" czy cuś).
> Eps 100 lub 200 oznacza twardość a nie nasiąkliwość, więc porównywanie go ze styrodurem to nieporozumienie. Tak sądzę


Ale styrodur to nie jedyne rozwiązanie (jeszcze jakie drogie) jak pisalem wyżej. Wystarczy EPS100 lub EPS200 ale wodoszczelny, np. AQUA, Hydropian itp.
Po co wywalać kasę aż na styrodur?!

pzdr

----------


## Sp5es

Ściśnieta i nasączona wodą płyta FS 20 - to napewno nie to samo co Styrodur.

----------


## DorisN

Rozglądam się za ociepleniem fundamentów i po wielu przeczytanych wątkach i danych o styropianach stwierdziłam że najlepszy będzie hydromax - STYROPOL gdyż ma prakycznie właściwości styroduru i można go obsypać bezpośrednio ziemią i cena jest w miarę dostępna w porównaniu do styroduru. O ile styrodur kosztuje m3 ok. 490-600 zł brutto to Hydromax ok 350 - 390 zł   :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Rozglądam się za ociepleniem fundamentów i po wielu przeczytanych wątkach i danych o styropianach stwierdziłam że najlepszy będzie hydromax - STYROPOL gdyż ma prakycznie właściwości styroduru i można go obsypać bezpośrednio ziemią i cena jest w miarę dostępna w porównaniu do styroduru. O ile styrodur kosztuje m3 ok. 490-600 zł brutto to Hydromax ok 350 - 390 zł


Jeżeli już dokonałaś takiego wyboru to ja bym kupił odpowiednik Hydromax z firmy Yetico.

----------


## knecka

My kładziemy styrodur 255zł/ m2. Koszt jest NIESTETY wyższy niż EPS200, ale podobno na fundamentach nie można zbytnio oszczędzać bo może się to okazać tylko pozorną oszczędnością  :smile:

----------


## Magda2005

> My kładziemy styrodur 255zł/ m2. Koszt jest NIESTETY wyższy niż EPS200, ale podobno na fundamentach nie można zbytnio oszczędzać bo może się to okazać tylko pozorną oszczędnością


  :ohmy:  

My kupilismy styropian URSA specjalny na fundamenty (XPS N-III-L). Koszt to 46 zł za m2 (grubośc płyty 8 cm).

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Depi

Ja tam wziąłem właśnie styropian Hydrotherm Knaufa. 10cm. Mam nadzieję, że *j-j* wie, co mówi  :smile: 

Różnica w cenie - 237 vs 355 netto. Czyli dość duża. Razy 120m2 - już znacząca. Jakoś w budżecie sie trzeba zmieścić  :sad:

----------


## DorisN

Dzięki za podpowiedzi   :smile:  




> Jeżeli już dokonałaś takiego wyboru to ja bym kupił odpowiednik Hydromax z firmy Yetico.


Dziś pytając się o Hydromaxa to powiedziano mi w hurtowni że STYROPOL nie ma  "dobrego" styropianu i zaproponowali Organikę - fundament za m3/450 zł i nie wiem jeszcze co zrobić... zapytam jeszcze o AQUA z Yetico   :Roll:   i o tego Knaufa też..
Knecka styrodur 255 zł za m2   :ohmy:

----------


## Depi

Nie wierzę w styrodur za 255zl/m2...

----------


## j-j

> Nie wierzę w styrodur za 255zl/m2...


Pewnie jest z telewizorem

----------


## Ryska

Hej , od Waszych wypowiedzi minął rok. Chciałam się spytać czym rzeczywiście ociepliliscie fundament?

Styrodurem ? 
Styropianem AQUA ?
Hydromaxem STYROPOL?
Hydrothermem Knaufa ?

czy może jeszcze coś innego.

Mamy ten sam dylemat - jak ocieplić fundament, z tym, że u nas jest ściana piwnicy z bloczków betonowych, a nie wiem czego dotyczyły te rozważania - samego fundamentu czy sciany piwnicy? A może dla ocieplenia to jedno i to samo ? A i jeszcze piwnica ma być ciepła. Chcielibyśmy też zasypać bezpośrednio gruntem - spieszy nam sie z robotą a jak byśmy mieli jeszcze tynkować to dłużej by to trwało - tak nam się wydaje

----------


## anzys

> Chcielibyśmy też zasypać bezpośrednio gruntem - spieszy nam sie z robotą a jak byśmy mieli jeszcze tynkować to dłużej by to trwało - tak nam się wydaje


Tynkowanie zajęło mi 1 dzień - idzie niespodziewanie szybko - piwnica 120m2 więc spora. Niestety tynkowałem na jesieni i nie zdążyłem zaizolować i zasypać - mam "lekką" lipę, ale czekam na ciepełko, to pół dnia starczy na poprawki.
Na razie ciepełko w dzień jest ale mają być nocami przymrozki do soboty i budowa stoi   :sad:

----------


## manieq82

> Hydromaxem STYROPOL


bardzo twardy i wzorowo równy....
cena przystępna była - ale już nie pamiętam jaka..  :sad:

----------


## Wirecki

> Hej , od Waszych wypowiedzi minął rok. Chciałam się spytać czym rzeczywiście ociepliliscie fundament?Styrodurem ? Styropianem AQUA ?Hydromaxem STYROPOL? Hydrothermem Knaufa ?czy może jeszcze coś innego.
> 
> Mamy ten sam dylemat - jak ocieplić fundament, z tym, że u nas jest ściana piwnicy z bloczków betonowych, a nie wiem czego dotyczyły te rozważania - samego fundamentu czy sciany piwnicy? A może dla ocieplenia to jedno i to samo ? A i jeszcze piwnica ma być ciepła. Chcielibyśmy też zasypać bezpośrednio gruntem - spieszy nam sie z robotą a jak byśmy mieli jeszcze tynkować to dłużej by to trwało - tak nam się wydaje


 Fundament z bloczków betonowych. Rapowany, obsmarowany, oklejony styrodurem 5 cm, na to folia kubełkowa i dopiero zasypany ziemią. Przy okazji drenaż.

Rapowania wymagał kierbud, choć ekipa planowała odpuścić.

----------


## Ryska

> Napisał Ryska
> 
> Hydromaxem STYROPOL
> 
> 
> bardzo twardy i wzorowo równy....
> cena przystępna była - ale już nie pamiętam jaka..


izolacja samego fundamentu czy piwnicy też ?




> Fundament z bloczków betonowych. Rapowany, obsmarowany, oklejony styrodurem 5 cm, na to folia kubełkowa i dopiero zasypany ziemią. Przy okazji drenaż. Rapowania wymagał kierbud, choć ekipa planowała odpuścić.


My właśnie nie chcemy mieć drenażu (wydaje nam się że nie musimy)  a ten styrodur to na fundamenty czy ścianę piwnicy ? Jak na piwnicę to czy zakładana była ciepła czy zimna piwnica?

----------


## Wirecki

Na fundament, budynek nie jest podpiwniczony. Kierbud powiedział, że lepiej dać styrodur 5 cm niż styropian 8-10cm. Węższa warstwa i i mniej elastyczna. Jak zapytałem go czy zwykły styro może być, powiedział że może tylko po co....

----------


## manieq82

sam fundament

----------


## pete75

mam takie pytanie czy ktos wie dlaczego mam biale wykwity na wewnatrz w piwnicy sciany zrobione z bloczka betonowego przez zime byla zalana plyta nad piwnica sciany sa mimo tego ze byly z zewnatrz zabezpieczone czarna mazia i styrodurem i zasypane mokre czy cos moglo zostac wykonane nie tak? ze sciany sa mokre i gdzie niegdzie sa takie biale wykwity na cemencie?

----------


## pete75

mam takie pytanie czy ktos wie dlaczego mam biale wykwity na wewnatrz w piwnicy sciany zrobione z bloczka betonowego przez zime byla zalana plyta nad piwnica sciany sa mimo tego ze byly z zewnatrz zabezpieczone czarna mazia i styrodurem i zasypane mokre czy cos moglo zostac wykonane nie tak? ze sciany sa mokre i gdzie niegdzie sa takie biale wykwity na cemencie?

----------


## bombel79

kochani, prosba o rade, stawiam fundamenty, bez piwnicy, sciana fundamentowa z bloczkow; teren sredni pod wzgledem wodnym, tnz. woda jest sredniowysoko ale nie jest to jakies bagno  :smile:  
w projekcie mam 10 cm styroduru... z tego co poczytalem to troche taka zabawa by mnie kosztowala wiec zaczynam sie zastanawiac czy:
- nie zmniejszyc grubosci styroduru lub zastapic ja innym, tanszym materialem...

jesli macie jakies pomysly serdecznie prosze o rade  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Bombel

----------


## tacim

No mnie też budowlane naciskają na FS20 -8cm ale nie jestem przekonany.

----------


## PeZet

Czyli co, nie może być zwykły styropian EPS 70 odizolowany folią?

----------


## tacim

Hm już sam nie wiem za styrodur zaśpiewano mi 650 zł za m3 a potrzebuję 2 metry. Zwykły styro jakies 150 zł za m3. Czyli 1000 zł różnicy choć jeszcze ktoś wspominał o kleju siatce itd , że nie trzeba robić. Tylko czy dysperbitu można kleić ten styrodur czy jak on tam. I zastanawiam się dlaczego styro do bloczków idzie na kołki to ten lepik go nie utrzyma???

----------


## TomekC73

Czy smarował ktoś z Was jeszcze np Dysperbitem styropian na fundamencie zaciągnięty już siatką i klejem? Zmierzem to zrobić tylko nie wiem czy ma to sens? Wcześniej zaczym dałem styropian to fundament był juą izolowany.

----------


## tacim

Nie wiem jak robią ale w rospisce zakupów mam wpisany dysperbit przed styro i po. To chyba daje się  :smile:

----------


## edde

smarowałem 2x przed, czyli na betonową ścianę fund. piwnicy, potem styro EPS100 10cm, kołki na powierzchni powyżej gruntu gdzie jakieś płytki ew. mogą być obciążeniem, klej-siatka-klej, i na to dysperbit znowu 2x do wysokości obsypania, po wyschnięciu fundamenty obsypane

----------


## TomekC73

A jeżeli mam już folię kubeł i obsypane?

----------


## edde

> A jeżeli mam już folię kubeł i obsypane?


to chyba już po ptokach
piszesz:



> Czy smarował ktoś z Was jeszcze np Dysperbitem styropian na fundamencie zaciągnięty już siatką i klejem? Zmierzem to zrobić tylko nie wiem czy ma to sens? Wcześniej zaczym dałem styropian to fundament był juą izolowany.


i




> A jeżeli mam już folię kubeł i obsypane?


czyli co? masz na ścianie folię kubełkową, styropian, siatka z klejem i to obsypane? jakby trochę pomieszane...

----------


## TomekC73

Mam tak:
-bloczki posmarowane 2 razy dysperbitem z każdej strony
-później styropian 10cm
-siatka + klej na siatkę dwie warstwy
-folia kubełkowa obsypana już ziemią.
Zastanawiam się czy nie odkopać, wyciągnąć tą folię bo tak na prawdę jest ona tam psu na budę i posmarować powierzchnię tego otynkowanego styropianu izolacją i ew później to wszystko obłożyć jeszcze tą folią (aby ją do czegoś wykorzystać) i zasypać ponownie aby już było ok.

----------


## manieq82

nie ma potrzeby - folia wytarczy

----------


## tacim

No to pozostaje pytanie jaki styro dawać czy zwykły FS20 czy styrodur.

----------


## edde

ja dałem FS20, możesz też rozejrzeć się za styropianem typu Aqua, np.: http://www.swisspor.pl/_page_pl/index.php?show=24#30 , wodoodporny, cena wyższa niż zwykły ale wciąż dużo niższa niż styrodur, coś ok 250zł/m3

----------


## tacim

Dzięki
 tylko męczy mnie jeszcze, po co mojemu majstrowi tyle kołków do styro czy bestia chce zamiast dysperbitem kleic do bloczków, walić kołki ???

----------


## Martinezzz

po co dziurawic sciany i styropian kolkami, lepiej przykleic na placki, a ziemia i tak to wszystko bedzie trzymac przy scianie, ja dalem styrodur nie przejmujac sie cena, i tak w skali kilkudziesięciu lat nie ma to zadnego znaczenia, a samopoczucie lepsze(wyglada bardzo solidnie, jest twardy i zbity)  :Lol:  , mam dom podpiwniczony:

bloczek betonowy
2X dysperbit
papa asfaltowa wywinieta na fundament
10cm styrodur
folia babelkowa(moze niepotrzebnie,ale jest)
ziemia :smile: 

drenaz opaskowy + odprowadzenie wody deszczowej daleko od domu, mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok

----------


## Martinezzz

folia kubelkowa oczywiscie hehe

----------


## tacim

10 cm to dużo chyba co ?

----------


## tacim

Widzę że przeważnie li\udziska daja FS20 albo styrodur. Wybór nie jest taki prosty jak by się wydawało. Mój master mowi aby dać FS20 no chyba że nie mam na co kasy wydawać.

----------


## j-j

> Widzę że przeważnie li\udziska daja FS20 albo styrodur. Wybór nie jest taki prosty jak by się wydawało. Mój master mowi aby dać FS20 no chyba że nie mam na co kasy wydawać.


Mądry majster.

pzdr

----------


## myszul

Czy na styropian i styrodur nalezy nalozyc na kleju siatke i posarowac preparatem hydroizolacyjnym, a nastepnie dac folie kubelkowa? Czy nie mozna polozyc styropianu z folia bez operacji nakladania siatki na kleju?

----------


## j-j

> Czy na styropian i styrodur nalezy nalozyc na kleju siatke i posarowac preparatem hydroizolacyjnym, a nastepnie dac folie kubelkowa? Czy nie mozna polozyc styropianu z folia bez operacji nakladania siatki na kleju?


Na styrodur niby nie trzeba podobnie uważam na EPS200 aczkolwiek ... ja bym chyba gołego żadnego styro nie zostawił w ziemi.
FS20 to EPS100 i tu na 100% gołego bym nie zostawił.

pzdr

----------


## fighter1983

*myszul*  zerknij, 2 raz bez sensu pisac  :big tongue: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/izolacja-...pa,t157246.htm

izolacja na scianie fundamentu, nie na styropianie !!!

----------


## oriko

Ja osobiście polecam styrodur ze względu na do że to materiał przyszłościowy.

W przyszłości odejdzie się już od stosowania zwykłego styropianu gdyś jest on zbyt słabym materiałem i ma dużo słabszą izolacyjność. 

Styropian EPS 90<.... (ES20 - Podłogowy) - Posiada lambde 38

Polistyren ekstrudowany EPS 300<.... (Styrodur XPS) - Posiada lambde ok. 33

Zauważalna różnica.   :Wink2:

----------


## krzyk123

> Ja osobiście polecam styrodur ze względu na do że to materiał przyszłościowy.
> 
> W przyszłości odejdzie się już od stosowania zwykłego styropianu gdyś jest on zbyt słabym materiałem i ma dużo słabszą izolacyjność. 
> 
> Styropian EPS 90<.... (ES20 - Podłogowy) - Posiada lambde 38
> 
> Polistyren ekstrudowany EPS 300<.... (Styrodur XPS) - Posiada lambde ok. 33
> 
> Zauważalna różnica.


- SWISSPOR Lambda: λ : 0,031 W/mK
http://www.icmarket.pl/swisspor-plyt...a-p-12512.html

- Termoorganika PLATINUM PLUS fasada: λdekl=0,031 W/mK 
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/prod...m_plus_fasada/

Zauważalna różnica !

----------


## wojtek50

A czym STYRODUR przykleić do ściany fundamentowej .

----------


## tacim

są masy fizmy Izohan  WM

----------


## leszeq

> A czym STYRODUR przykleić do ściany fundamentowej .


Na rynku są kleje do XPS - np kleje ATLAS STOPTER K20 lub HOTER - producent twierdzi, że będą trzymały  :smile:

----------


## marxxx

Styrbit 2000 powinien być OK

----------


## wojtek50

Czy 6 cm styroduru starczy na ocieplenie ściany fundamentowej ?

----------


## dorben

podnoszę temat, bo stoję przed podobnym wyborem. I jeszcze pytanie: w projekcie mam 12 cm styropianu - ile styroduru da ten am efekt?

----------


## MORHOT

10 cm XPS i spokój na lata...

----------


## Princesa

A do ocieplenia piwnicy ile cm XPSa dać?
W projekcie jest 5 cm styropianu, zamienimy na XPS ale czy 5cm starczy?
Piwnica raczej nie będzie aranżowana na siłownię czy salę kinową. Mamy w niej garaż + kotłownię no i składzik na wszelkiej maści dziadostwo...

Oprócz tego oczywiście dysperbit + papa icopal do fundamentów + folia kubełkowa.

----------


## tfor

A doradcie co robić w moim przypadku. Dom niepodpiwniczony. Majstry mówią, że nie trzeba robić żadnych izolacji itd. Radzą tylko zrobić styro + siatka + klej + folia kubełkowa. 
Teren taki, że wiosna i jesień w ostatnim roku poziom  wód wysoki. 
Od środka juz nie da się nic zrobić, a od zewnątrz czy nie jest juz za późno, jak od wewnątrz nic nie ma? Co radzicie zrobić teraz, żeby było OK? 
Czy zrobić:
-  zagruntowaćj Dysperbitem ścianę  od zewnatrz
- nanieść  3 mm warstwę hydroizolacji - Izohan WM 
- nakleic  płyty styrodurowe,, 
siatka
klej 
folia kubełkowa?

----------


## face

odkop fundamenty do poziomu lawy
zagruntuj od zewnatrz jakims wodnym roztworem tylko wiecej niz raz np ze 3 razy i bedziesz mial hydroizolacje, nastepnie przyklej styrodur klejem(moze byc nawet dysperbit itak zasypiesz) styroduru daj 8cm do gl 0,6m a ponizej 5 cm wystarczy(zawsze taniej)
nie klej siatki w ziemi, tylko na czesci nadziemnej, na styrodur membrana kubelkowa tylko wypustkami do sciany
wykonaj drenaz z odprowadzeniem wody i gotowe, powstanie lej depresyjny wokol budynku i nie bedzie problemu z woda gruntowa

----------


## fubek84

Ja tam jestem zdania że wystarczy eps-100 mój Tata robił 8 lat temu fs15 siatka i klej i do dzisiaj styropian trzyma, nic złego się nie dzieje. U siebie dam również styropian, wolę 15 styropianu niż 8 styroduru



I jeszcze ważna sprawa izolacje lepiej robić tak Sciana+izolacja(lekka,średnia lub ciężka)+docieplenie+filia kubełkowa

Styropian najlepiej kleić tak by był wentylowany, i jeszcze jedno nie wszystkie środki do izolacji wodnej można później traktować cementowym klejem do styropianu. Np karakol zaleca klejenie styropianu na placki poprzez dodanie cementu do ich masy izolacyjnej, ja kleiłem na kleju poliuretanowym i trzymało, cementowy klej faktycznie nie łapał przy izolacji ciężkiej 6 mm

----------


## face

> I jeszcze ważna sprawa izolacje lepiej robić tak Sciana+izolacja(lekka,średnia lub ciężka)+docieplenie+filia kubełkowa


zgadzam sie, ale ciezka izolacje stosujemy przy naporze wody gruntowej(staly wysoki poziom) i wymagana jest scianka dociskowa dla izolacji ciezkiej - rozwiazanie stosowane przy budynkach podpiwniczonych

teraz zamiast starej ciezkiej izolacji(kiedys 3x papa/lepik) lepiej zastosowac np izolacje deitermann koszt jednostkowy wysoki, ale robocizna duzo tansza
papa tez swoje kosztuje

ja jestem zwolennikiem styroduru z powodu niskiej nasiakliwisci, co ma znaczenie gdy woda gruntowa okresowo sie podnosi, ponadto woda opadowa rowniez filtruje
co do grubosci ocieplenia to rowniez uwazam ze nie ma co przesadzac, zwlaszcza przy budynkach niepodpiwniczonych a wrecz pokusze sie o stwierdzenie ze nie jest ono konieczne, wg mnie wystarczy 8cm do gl. 60cm(szerokosc plyty) a glebiej juz wystarczy 5cm
kolkowanie 1 warstwy, druga nie koniecznie, klej i siatka tylko powyzej gruntu, nizej nie potrzeba
grunt przemarza do gl nawet 1m bardzo rzadko i tylko wtedy gdy jest zawodniony

----------


## fubek84

> teraz zamiast starej ciezkiej izolacji(kiedys 3x papa/lepik) lepiej zastosowac np izolacje deitermann koszt jednostkowy wysoki, ale robocizna duzo tansza
> papa tez swoje kosztuje



Ja akurat stosowałem karakol jednoskładnikowy 8mm(naciągana grzebieniem 8mm po wyschnięciu reszta wypełniana przy drugim szpachlowaniu)




> ja jestem zwolennikiem styroduru z powodu niskiej nasiakliwisci, co ma znaczenie gdy woda gruntowa okresowo sie podnosi, ponadto woda opadowa rowniez filtruje
> co do grubosci ocieplenia to rowniez uwazam ze nie ma co przesadzac, zwlaszcza przy budynkach niepodpiwniczonych a wrecz pokusze sie o stwierdzenie ze nie jest ono konieczne, wg mnie wystarczy 8cm do gl. 60cm(szerokosc plyty) a glebiej juz wystarczy 5cm
> kolkowanie 1 warstwy, druga nie koniecznie, klej i siatka tylko powyzej gruntu, nizej nie potrzeba
> grunt przemarza do gl nawet 1m bardzo rzadko i tylko wtedy gdy jest zawodniony


Tu sie zgodzę co do grubości ocieplenia  :smile:  lecz nie co do materiału ale to kwestia wyboru...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

kolega *fubek84* widze czuje temat :smile:

----------


## michalz2x

> Ocieplać styrodurem czy styropianem FS20?
> Zastanawiam się czy strodur to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek, bo może wystarczy dobrze zasmarować FS20 i efekt będzie taki sam, a dużo taniej...


Witam. Ja zastosowalem SILVER FUNDAMENT. Styro dobry na fundament. Michal

----------


## t_ku

Witam. A co Wy na to, żeby fundamenty ocieplacć obydwu stron, a nie tylko od zewnątrz?

----------


## fubek84

Jest to coraz czestsza praktyka. Ma pewne uzasadnienie. Ale nie jest konieczna jeśli budujesz dom o normalnych parametrach(czyli nie eko, pasywny itp)

----------


## marcinzac

Witam

Coraz częściej spotykam obustronne ocieplenie fundamentów. Oprócz właściwości termoizolacyjnych poprawimy hydroizolację i ewentualne podsiąkanie fundamentów. W moich oczach jest to w pewnym sensie chodzenie w spodniach mając pasek i szelki. Ławy fundamentowe i tak odcinamy ( folia lub papa). Na wylewki dajemy styropian i folię lub papę. Według mnie pojedyncza warstwa od zewnątrz jest wystarczająca. Co do tego " styropian czy styrodur ? ". Wybór prosty - styrodur. Jest to lana masa która nie przepuści nam wody i nie utleni się tak szybko jak styropian. W fundamentach które były izolowane 15 lat temu styropianem EPS100 (FS20) jest mały problem. Na dzień dzisiejszy gdyby ktoś pokusił  się je odkopać zobaczymy jedną rzecz. Styropian zaczął się utleniać. Można go zdzierać otwartą ręką.

----------


## face

jesli ocieplac fundament to z glowa

od zewnatrz ok - jednak jak gleboko i ja grubo??
otoz wg mnie nie ma sensu ladowac po 10 cm do samego spodu sciany fund, 8-10 cm od gory sciany fund na szer plyty a ponizej zmienic na 5-6 cm

ocieplanie od wewnatrz mozna wykonac aby pozbyc sie mostka podbetonka sciana fund - jednak moim zdaniem mx 5-6 cm i nie glebiej niz na 30 cm (pol szerokosci plyty) badz max 60 cm - szerokosc plyty 

mamy wtedy "cieplo" i duzo taniej ze wzgledu na mniejsza ilosc materialu

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

A ja mam inne pytanie :smile:  chodzi o folie kubełkową czy ją dawać kubełkami w stronę styropianu bo gdzieś na forum czytałem że pod naporem gruntu wbija się w styropian i roz....... jego powierzchnię (moim zdaniem trochę to nawet ma sens) i jeszcze jedno czy np. dysperbit lub abizol który nakładamy na ścianę fundamentową nie reaguje ze styropianem???

----------


## face

folia kubelkowa tylko kubelkami do ocieplenia/sciany

watpie czy uda sie jej wbic w styropian fs 15 - elewacyjny, a w xpsa na 1000% nie

dysperbit nie zawiera rozp organicznych i nie reaguje ze styropianem

abizol i inne na bazie rozp organicznych zawieraja je i reaguja ze styropianem

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

face dzięki za odpowiedź!!! a nie jest przypadkiem tak że folię kubełkową daję się tylko wtedy gdy nie ma izolacji termicznej (styropian) a w przypadku styropianu folię płaską??? (jakby niepatrzeć m3 gruntu to około 1800 kg a po opadach... troche to waży :smile: ) a i jeszcze jedno pytanko na czym kleić styropian lub styrodur do powierzchni ścian z dysperbitem???

----------


## face

ja zawsze daje kubelkowa na izolacje termiczna - ona ma pozwolic wilgoci odparowac z izolacji (dlatego kubelkami-wystajacymi do sciany zawsze) a dostep swiezego powietrza jest wskazany - zwlaszcza przy drenazu - pomaga w odplywie wody gruntowej

grunt predzej przebije folie plaska

grunt wazy i to nie malo jednak jeszcze jest cos takiego jak spoistosc gruntu ktora przejmuje spora czesc sily poziomej(parcia) na siebie - akurat naporem gruntu bym sie nie przejmowal, chyba ze przy budynku w wilgotnym gruncie zacznie jezdzic czolg, badz powstanie ruchliwa droga po ktorej beda sie poruszac ciezkie pojazdy

uwazam ze teorie o wbijaniu kubelkow w styropian wymyslil ktos kto raz ocieplil sciane zwyklym styropianem, po czym zapewne zasypal drenaz kruszywem lamanym nie rzecznym (okraglakiem) i wpadl na pomysl ubijania go ciezka ubijarka i nie tylko wbil kubelki w styropian ale poprzecinal folie

jesli bedzie cokol klejony na styrodur:

najlepiej przykleic pierwsze z gory plyty na kleju do styropianu - klej rozprowadzic grzebieniem na calej powierzchni plyty, dodatkowo mozna zakolkowac po wyschnieciu
plyty bedace ponizej w ziemi przykleic na dysperbicie

gdy na pewno nie bedzie cokolu calosc mozna na dysperbicie - jednak lepiej jak wyzej napisalem

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

no w sumie też troche racji face (troche rozwiałeś moje wątpliwości bo dawanie foli kubełkowej kubełkami do gruntu mija się z celem :smile:  moim zdaniem) , a co polecasz styropian (jaki) czy styrodur i jakiej grubosci (grunt srednio przepuszczalny, wody brak, budynek niepodpiwniczony) i jeszcze jedno na styrodur też powinna być siatka i klej a potem folia kubełkowa czy sama folia kubełkowa

----------


## face

grubosc zalezy od tego jaki cieply domek zamierzacie wybudowac i od zasobnosci waszego portfela

klej i siatke polecam polozyc od poziomu terenu wzwyz, a nastepnie zagruntowac gruntem pod tynk elewacyjny

w ziemi nie ma sensu dawac siatki i kleju jesli zdecydujecie sie na styrodur - nie jest on nasiakliwy i dlatego go polecam do ziemi

mozecie poszukac jakiegos zamiennika styroduru o zblizonej odpornosci na wilgoc - ja jednak zawsze stosuje styrodur - drogi ale wyprobowany

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

a jaki jest "standard" jeśli chodzi o styrodur??? i ostatnie pytanie najważniejsze do Ciebie face Ty jesteś teoretykiem czy praktykiem???

----------


## face

tak pol na pol :tongue: 

raz dalem styropian do ziemi - na szczescie u siebie i sie wyleczylem

standard na forum jest rozny - dla jednych 10, dla drugich wiecej sa i tacy co daja mniej

ja generalnie jestem srednio za ocieplaniem gdzies gdzie rzadko wystepuja mrozy :smile: 

budynek podpiwniczony czy nie??jesli piwnica to ogrzewana czy nie??

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

budynek bez piwnicy, a czasem przymrozi jak to w naszych warunkach klimatycznych (POLSKA)  :smile:

----------


## face

zamarza tylko grunt wysadzinowy czyt taki ktory dlugo trzyma wilgoc do tego pod warunkiem ze jest wlasnie wilgotny
tej zimy byly srogie mrozy, grunt bardzo wilgotny a nie zamarzl glebiej niz na 10 cm dzieki sporej ilosci sniegu

----------


## face

a wracajac do grubosci styroduru

jako starajacy sie madrze stosowac teorie w praktyce:

pierwsza warstwa od poziomu podbetonki na szerokosc plyty wykonac polecam o gr 8-10cm
wszystko ponizej w ziemi o grubosci 5-8 cm

chcecie "cieplej" to 10 i 8cm chcecie cieplo i taniej to 8 i 5 cm

macie juz fundamenty i podbetonke gotowe czy nie?

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

jakoś nie zabardzo teraz  zrozumiałem Twój opis face podbetonka tzn. chudy beton na płyce fundamentowej? (na górze fundamentu pod posadzkami) gróbosci ok 15cm czyli tylko tyle styroduru 8cm??? chyba jednak proszę o dokładniejsze wyjasnienia :smile:   a co do fundamentów to narazie jeszcze w planach... :sad:  ale wiedzę trzeba zbierać żeby później się nie obudzić w... :smile:

----------


## adamscool

Ja dałem do płyty która jest wylana po między ławami 5cm Styroduru, a na ściany piwnicy też dałem styrodur 5 cm i zaczynam myśleć czy to nie za mało z tym że ja mam go narazie położonego 120 cm od ławy więc resztę co będzie wystawała z ziemi mogę pogrubić.

----------


## face

> Ja dałem do płyty która jest wylana po między ławami 5cm Styroduru, a na ściany piwnicy też dałem styrodur 5 cm i zaczynam myśleć czy to nie za mało z tym że ja mam go narazie położonego 120 cm od ławy więc resztę co będzie wystawała z ziemi mogę pogrubić.


i to jest dobre podejscie mozna docieplic sciane fund od wenatrz bud, aby zlikwidowac mostek na styku-podbetonka sciana fund wystarczy 5 cm gr - najlepiej rowniez styrodurem, jednak jak gleboko?? styrodur ma wymiar 60x120 cm - rozcinamy plyte wzdluz na polowe i mamy 2 paski po 30 cm - czyli jedna plyta docieplimy 2,4mb
od wewnatrz nie potrzeba wiecej jak 30 cm wglab fundamentu

podobnie na zewnatrz - z ociepleniem sciany zewn proponuje wejsc ok 15 cm na sciane fund (tak aby zachowac min odl 20 cm ponad projektowany teren przy budynku), a ponizej wykonac ocieplenie styrodurem - pierwsza warstwa 60 cm (szer plyty styroduru) np 8-10 cm, a ponizej w ziemi kolejna warstwa wykonac ciensza np 5-8 cm

jaka grubosc ocieplenia fundamentu:
ja stosuje prosty schemat:
- ocieplenie sciany bud. 10-12 cm styropianu - 1 warstwa na lawe fund 5-8 cm styroduru
- ocieplenie sciany bud 15 cm styropianu - 1 warstwa na lawe fund 8-10 cm styroduru
- ocieplenie sciany bud 20 cm styropianu -1 warstwa na lawe fund 10 cm styroduru + 2 cm doklejone powyzej ziemi

zawsze 2 warstwe w gruncie jesli ktos chce oszczednosci pocieniam o 2-5 cm (zalezy od grubosci prod. plyt styro xps)

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Może nie jestem specjalistą w tej kwestii :smile:  ale wydawało mi się że styrodur na styku podbetonka ściana fundamentowa pełni tylko rolę dylatacji pomiędzy tymi dwoma elementami czy się myle.... :eek:

----------


## face

generalnie role dylatacji tego styku w domku jednorodzinnym pelni przerwa technologiczna

----------


## gkosielak

W moim domu letniskowym fundament wystaje 30 cm ponad grunt. Brak piwnic. Chce ocieplić podmurówkę  na grubość 8 cm i ściany na 10 cm. Szukam odpowiedzi na pytania: 1. czym to zrobić   2. na jakiej głębokości i wysokości  3. w jaki sposób. Proszę o zwięzłą odpowiedź na wszystkie punkty. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## fenix2

Podbijam.

W końcu jak jest z tym styropianem. Czy pakować się w XPS czy dawać hydro ???
Raczej będę dawał 10cm więc różnica spora.

----------


## andrzejwwa

Dawalem hydro bo tak doradzili mi fachowcy. Na tego typu sprawach nie ma co oszczędzać. Pozniejsz awalka z wilgocia moze byc znacznie kosztowniejsza.

----------


## alebaba

Styrodur mechanicznie jest dużo bardziej odporny  i jest powierzchniowo znacznie twardszy od styropianu, dlatego tam gdzie jest duże ciśnienie spowodowane wysokością słupa ziemi , czy wody , styrodur będzie bardziej praktyczny od styropianu . Przecież zamiast wełny mineralnej na dachu , możesz położyć watę , tylko co z tego będziesz miał za rok , ale na pewno będzie tańsza. To jest dokładnie tak jak z tą reklamą : styropian prawie styrodur , a wata prawie wełna , ale to prawie robi różnicę . Może wreszcie skojarzysz . Upór w życiu to nie najlepszy doradca. pozdro

----------


## fenix2

*Płyty HYDRO EPS 200 P*
 
  Wartości deklarowane
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła w temp. 10°C (W/mK) 0,035
Naprężenia ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym *(kPa) 200*
Nasiąkliwość wodą po 28 dniach przy całkowitym zanurzeniu [%] <1%
Klasa rekacji na ogień E

----------


## Beata&Slawek

A ja mam tak, bloczki otynkowane klejem do kafelek,potem dysperbit, potem folia-styropian 10 cm - folia z obu stron fundamentu (folia na zakladki jezeli ewentualnie naciagnie gdzies wilgoci to ma byc odporowadzone na styku podmurowki), nie jestem fachowcem zaufalem kierownikowi budowy ktory robil tak u siebie i ojca i twierdzi,ze to najlepsze rozwiazanie.

----------


## wenus

U mnie zrobione jest na 3-: 
bloczki 2 razy posmarowane  dysperbitem na to styropian i folia kubełkowa i przykryta ziemią. 
Folia kubełkowa (górna część)  przymocowana jest gwoździami, które się nie trzymają.
Jak powinnam wykończyć część naziemną , gdyż już widzę że styropian się kruszy. Chciałabym to zrobić we własnym zakresie, bo fachowców mamy na 3-.
Czy lepiej odkopac i zrobić na klej i siatkę, a na końcu folia, czy tylko górną część wykończyć.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

A tak jest u mnie nasmarowałem to w paint bez zachowania proporcji ale mam nadzieję, żę bedzie wiadomo o co chodzi, czarny i czerwony to folia w którą włożony jest styropian, niebieski to izolacja pozioma. Dodatkowo fundament jest z obu stron otynkowany klejem do kafelek (łatwo sie nim tynkuje wystarczy mocno roscienczyc i nanosic pedzlem) aby pozbyc sie nierownosci i pociagniety dysperbitem.

----------


## Meggi56

Proszę o radę
Mam do wyboru 2 wersje ocieplenia fundamentów:
1. niebieski styropian + klej + folia kubełkowa
2. niebieski styropian + klej + siatka + dysberit
którą wersję wybrać?. Myślę, że pewnie i jedna i druga ma wady i zalety. Proszę o radę
Pozdrawiam
Meggi

----------


## Mos

A czy można zamiast tych wszystkich systemów ocieplających i hydro izolujących zastosować tzw. "szalunek XPS"? Widziałem go na Budmie i wydaje mi się prawidłowym rozwiązaniem, no i prostym w użyciu. Czy ktoś stosował już ten szalunek? Czy są jakieś doświadczenia na ten temat?

----------


## flisiu

Witam, odswieze troche temat. stoje wlasnie przed wyborem ocieplenia fundamentow. musze wybrac styrodur lub styropian typu Hydro. wiadomo styrodur drozszy o ok. 200zl/m3 ale wiem ze na styrodurze juz nic nie musze nakladac. jak to jest w praktyce z tymi styropianami co sa typu Hydro o nasiakliwosci 3%. czy trzeba jeszcze na nie klasc jakas folie,siatke,klej??

----------


## czarn-y

Ja polecam dobrać ocieplenie do warunków gruntowych. W mojej okolicy wszyscy kopiują rozwiązanie typu styrodur 5cm + folia kubełkowa, ponieważ tak jest najlepiej i wszyscy tak robią. Mimo, że wody gruntowe bardzo nisko i sucho jak na pustyni. Ja na przekór dałem 12cm zwykłego styro, tego twardszego pod podłogę, na ścianę posmarowaną 2xdysperbitem, na styropian żadnej siatki i kleju, tylko folia i też na przekór kubełkami do gruntu. Proszę nie zwracać uwagi, że źle bo folii użyłem wyłącznie w celu ochrony styropianu przy zasypywaniu, sama z siebie też na pewno część wilgoci oddzieli. Nie dajcie się nabijać w butelkę na ten styrodur. Co, wy te domy na mokradłach stawiacie?? Zwykły styropian ma nasiąkliwość < 2% przy całkowitym zanurzeniu, czyli praktycznie żadną. Poczytajcie starsze artykuły, w których chwalono zwykły styropian, że woda praktycznie nie oddziałuje w żadnym stopniu na jego właściwości. Teraz jak wymyślono styrodur to nagle wciskają nam ciemnotę, że zwykły styropian ciągnie wodę jak gąbka.

----------


## flisiu

no mi tez sie wydaje ze styrodur to lekka przesada szczegolnie na suchym terenie. powiedzmy ze uzyje styropian typu Hydro np. http://allegro.pl/styropian-fundamen...939026018.html czy na niego powinno sie rowniez klasc siatke i klej ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Zwykły styropian ma nasiąkliwość < 2% przy całkowitym zanurzeniu, czyli praktycznie żadną. Poczytajcie starsze artykuły, w których chwalono zwykły styropian, że woda praktycznie nie oddziałuje w żadnym stopniu na jego właściwości. Teraz jak wymyślono styrodur to nagle wciskają nam ciemnotę, że zwykły styropian ciągnie wodę jak gąbka.


A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke styropianowa, zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje styropian

----------


## firewall

Jedni zasadzili 40 lat temu brzozę, inni 50 lat temu zaczęli produkować styrodur. A to wszystko z nienawiści do polaków i żeby ich okraść :jaw drop:

----------


## flisiu

ja nie uwazam ze styrodur to zla rzecz, tylko ze wzgledu na jego cene zastanawiam sie czy mozna uzyc zastepczo styropianu typu hydro ktory jest niby przeznaczony wlasnie do fundamentow. w projekcie mam ocieplenie fundamentow z dwoch stron i troche tego wyjdzie dlatego szukam alternatywy.

----------


## Ostap

A co powiecie na takie rozwiązanie:
- Bloczki pomalowane izolacją przeciwwilgociową
- Przyklejenie na klej styropianu (normalny)
- Siatka i klej
- Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa (nie pamiętam co to było)

Wykonanie własne więc koszty robocizny nie są argumentem

----------


## fighter1983

> ja nie uwazam ze styrodur to zla rzecz, tylko ze wzgledu na jego cene zastanawiam sie czy mozna uzyc zastepczo styropianu typu hydro ktory jest niby przeznaczony wlasnie do fundamentow. w projekcie mam ocieplenie fundamentow z dwoch stron i troche tego wyjdzie dlatego szukam alternatywy.


Poprawie moj wpis:
1) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke styropianowa, zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje styropian 

2) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke plyty automatowej (przecieta, nie w calosci) , zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje styropian typu hydro

3) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke XPS, zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje potocznie styrodur.

----------


## flisiu

nie mam zadnego z tych materialow wiec nie wrzuce do wody. jesli znasz wyniki tych testow to mozesz sie podzielic. pisze na forum bo moze ktos tez mial taki dylemat. kazdy z nas szuka oszczednosci na etapie budowania domu wiec chyba moje pytanie jest na miejscu z racji tego ze styrodur jest bardzo drogi. wiem ze na niektorych rzeczach nie mozna oszczedzac ale wlasnie czy styrodur to jedyne sluszne rozwiazanie to nie jestem pewien.

----------


## doktorusss

witam, 
ja do ocieplania ścian fundamentowych bardziej skłaniałbym się do użycia styroduru. biorę przy tym pod uwagę: niska nasiąkliwość, bardzo duża wytrzymałość na ściskanie, uszkodzenia, brak konieczności stosowania tynków itd.
Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz - PRZYKLEJENIE STYRODURU 
czy ktoś z was spotkał się z problemem, że trudno jest przykleić styrodur? mi majster mowil ze miał problemy kilka razy z przyczepieniem styroduru do ściany, po kilku dniach od przyklejenia styrodur odpadał.
chętnie przeczytałbym opinię osoby, która styrodur ma na swoich ścianach fundamentowych. czy były jakiekolwiek problemy i jakim klejem byl przyklejany styrodur.

----------


## Ostap

U brata zrobiliśmy tak jak napisałem kilka postów wyżej a szwagrowi ekipa zrobiła styrodurem klejonym na lepik - tym samym co izolację przeciwwilgociową - nie pamiętam nazwy.
Efekt taki że u nas sucho a u szwagra były przecieki.

Osobiście wolę izolacja-styropian-klei-izolacja i folia kubełkowa 

Wiem roboty więcej ale kosztowo to dla szwagra wyszło drożej za materiał. 

Bloczki przy styrodurze powinny być otynkowane i dopiero izolowane przeciwwilgociowo ale mało kto to robi. 
Malując dwa razy po bloczkach izolacja nie jest pewna, jest chropowata a pomiędzy styrodur woda ma wolna drogę.

Ale to tylko moja prywatna opinia jako NIE BUDOWLAŃCA..

----------


## flisiu

witam budowlaniec wyliczyl mi zapotrzebowanie styroduru 71 m2 na zewn sciany fundamenntowej (15cm) i i 71 m2 wewn sciany fund. (10cm). koszt to ok.7000 zl wg. mnie to spory wydatek i tak sie zastanawiam czy mozna robic mixy ze np. na zewn. sciany styrodur a wewn. styropian hydro ? tez sie zastanawiam czy nie zmienic z 15cm na 10cm bo to chyba bardzo grubo a teren suchy. prosze o opinie. pozdro!

----------


## Tomaszs131

Witam.
Mam pytanie czy folie kubelkowa laczy sie ze soba czyms, czy uklada tylko na zakladke bez niczego?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Poprawie moj wpis:
> 1) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke styropianowa, zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje styropian 
> 
> 2) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke plyty automatowej (przecieta, nie w calosci) , zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje styropian typu hydro
> 
> 3) A na to jest prosta metoda badawcza w domu i dla kazdego: wziac kostke XPS, zwazyc, wrzucic do pojemnika z woda, zwazyc po 1, 7, 28dniach i bedzie wiadomo ile wody absorbuje potocznie styrodur.


Witam.
Jaki styrodur moglbys mi polecic i w jakich granicach cenowych on oscyluje?
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## fighter1983

uklada sie po prostu... nie zwazajac specjalnie na zaklady
"styrodur" to nazwa wlasna, produkt z basf-a, dokladnie: polistyren ekstrudowany - obojetnie jakiego producenta. w zasadzie nie ma istotnych roznic poza kolorem i palnoscia.
Z cala pewnoscia odmiane 300kPa 
ile kosztuje - obecnie okolo 88euro netto/m3 przy srednim kursie euro w NBP na dzien zlozenia zamowienia, czyli dzisiaj: 374,18 netto/m3

----------


## Tomaszs131

> uklada sie po prostu... nie zwazajac specjalnie na zaklady
> "styrodur" to nazwa wlasna, produkt z basf-a, dokladnie: polistyren ekstrudowany - obojetnie jakiego producenta. w zasadzie nie ma istotnych roznic poza kolorem i palnoscia.
> Z cala pewnoscia odmiane 300kPa 
> ile kosztuje - obecnie okolo 88euro netto/m3 przy srednim kursie euro w NBP na dzien zlozenia zamowienia, czyli dzisiaj: 374,18 netto/m3


Dzieki. 
Czy bezposrednio na ten produkt kladziemy folie kubelkowa? Nie potrzeba siatki i kleju?

----------


## Tomaszs131

[QUOTE=fighter1983;5997896]uklada sie po prostu... nie zwazajac specjalnie na zaklady
"styrodur" to nazwa wlasna, produkt z basf-a, dokladnie: polistyren ekstrudowany - obojetnie jakiego producenta. w zasadzie nie ma istotnych roznic poza kolorem i palnoscia.
Z cala pewnoscia odmiane 300kPa 
ile kosztuje - obecnie okolo 88euro netto/m3 przy srednim kursie euro w NBP na dzien zlozenia zamowienia, czyli dzisiaj: 374,18 netto/m3[/QUOTE

Witam Dzwonilem do siedziby BASF i nikt nie odbiera. Moze znasz innych dystrybutorow? Moze byc na PW.
Buduje pod Lublinem.

----------


## fighter1983

A po co dzowniles do Basf-a? 
Wow... chciales kupic styrodur z basfa bezposrednio?
Powiem Ci tak.... duze hurtownie budowlane nie maja umowy bezposredniej z Basfem (jezeli chodzi o Styrodur), w tym spolki akcyjne... a Ty jako Kowalski chciales z Basfa kupic kilka m3 ?! 
Ile Ty tego potrzebujesz i jaka grubosc ... i na kiedy.
moze byc na pw

----------


## Jungalski

Cześć wszystkim.

Mam 8 wiader Izolbetu powłokowego Dp

http://cdn9.pb.smcloud.net/t/files/t...tandardowy.jpg

Zamysł był taki:

Na bloczek fundamentowy nakładam dwie warstwy Izolbetu, na to idzie styrodur 8cm lub 10cm.

Problem w tym, że Izolbet ma napisane na opakowaniu, że posiada rozpuszczalnik organiczny, który rozpuszcza styropian.

Stąd moje pytanie:

1. Czy rozpuszcza też Styrodur?
2. Czy jeżeli na wyschnięty Izolbet przykleje Styrodur na "jakiś klej" to nie będę musiał się o niego martwić.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## fighter1983

> Cześć wszystkim.
> 
> Mam 8 wiader Izolbetu powłokowego Dp
> 
> http://cdn9.pb.smcloud.net/t/files/t...tandardowy.jpg
> 
> Zamysł był taki:
> 
> Na bloczek fundamentowy nakładam dwie warstwy Izolbetu, na to idzie styrodur 8cm lub 10cm.
> ...


rozpuszcza i styrodur.
poloz teraz, zostaw niezasypane na 2 lata i ewentualnie wtedy przyklej styrodur

----------


## Tomaszs131

> rozpuszcza i styrodur.
> poloz teraz, zostaw niezasypane na 2 lata i ewentualnie wtedy przyklej styrodur


Czy wszystkie tego rodzaju produkty zawieraja rozpuszczalniki organiczne, czy moze jest jakas alternatywa dla izolbetu?

----------


## Jungalski

> rozpuszcza i styrodur.
> poloz teraz, zostaw niezasypane na 2 lata i ewentualnie wtedy przyklej styrodur


Niestety nie mogę zostawić bez zasypywania, ponieważ mam teren gliniasty i boję się, że zimą będzie problem. (grunt wysadzinowy)

Istnieje jeszcze jakaś inna metoda?  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

odpowiadajac na oba powyzsze pytania: stosowac materialy bezrozpuszczalnikowe: Pecimor2K, BM92, Isolan 2K itp...

----------


## m.biruta

Robię teraz podbitkę fundamentów i chcę od razu je ocieplić. Problem w tym, że ława fundamentowa nie jest równa (są górki i dolinki). Nie bardzo wiem jak to ocieplić styropianem/styrodurem, skoro będzie problem z jego przyleganiem. Podpowie ktoś coś?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> odpowiadajac na oba powyzsze pytania: stosowac materialy bezrozpuszczalnikowe: Pecimor2K, BM92, Isolan 2K itp...


Dieki za odpowiedz i wiadomosc, pozdrawiam.

----------


## jaro422

Napisał m. biruta "Robię teraz podbitkę fundamentów i chcę od razu je ocieplić. Problem w tym, że ława fundamentowa nie jest równa (są górki i dolinki). Nie bardzo wiem jak to ocieplić styropianem/styrodurem, skoro będzie problem z jego przyleganiem. Podpowie ktoś coś?"

Mam podobny przypadek. Ławy lane w gruncie, po odkopaniu ściany ławy są nierówne. Jak podejść do ich ocieplenia

----------


## fighter1983

doogie10 Ty kretynie....
Wyslij mi taka oferte na maila z warunkami dostawy i masz zamowienie na 1000m3 na przedplate w 10min... albo najlepiej wystaw taka oferte na allegro....
Co za kretyn.... wiesz jaka jest roznica miedzy m2 a m3? 
I jeszcze piszesz ze po co placic 250zl za styrodur jak sam przy 10cm podajesz cene 493,70/m3....
co za imbecyl... zrobiles wlasnie antyreklame swojej firmie, czlowiek ktory Cie zatrudnil powinien Cie jutro zwolnic i samego siebie tez zreszta... bo jak mozna takiego glupka zatrudnic i pozwolic mu sie reprezentowac...
a poza tym....ojoj... drogawo troszku... o jakies 30zl/m3 za drogo za Urse 300kPa .... 88eur/m3 jest obecnie rozsadna cena... a Ty spiewasz sobie "pińcet" za m3?

----------


## samboman

Czy ktoś z Was coś wie lub korzystał ze styropianu HYDRO STYROMAX? Zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem go do ocieplenia fundamentu, jako alternatywy do droższego XPSa.

----------


## dozrc

Wszelkie hydromaxy, styromaxy, aqua styro etc to nadal EPS. Ma kuleczki co powoduje, że nasiąka wodą. Jego "przystosowanie" do mokrych zastosowań to najczęściej kanaliki na jednej ze stron (mające odprowadzać wodę) i przygładzona (najczęściej obróbką cieplną) struktura wierzchnia (ma to ograniczać (pozornie) chłonność). Teoretycznie słabo nadaje się do fundamentów, ale karty techniczne i praktyka mówią coś innego. Spotyka się go często na budowach, ale ja wiem jedno. Taki styropian znacznie nasiąka! IMO to alternatywa dla zwykłego EPS200 a nie dla XPS, bo nie posiada jego zalet.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

tak wygląda izolacja fundamentów - tylko PO CO JE GRZAĆ

----------


## fenix2

> tak wygląda izolacja fundamentów - tylko PO CO JE GRZAĆ


Nie po co je grzać tylko po co grzać grunt wokół nich!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie grzeje się ściany i fundamentu . Izolacja termiczna jest miedzy tym co chcemy ogrzewać a tym czego ogrzewanie nie ma sensu.

----------


## samboman

A czy w przypadku zastosowania XPS Basf'a, lub Hydrotermica XPS trzeba stosować folię kubełkową?
Teren dość mokry, fundament ma być obsypany piaskiem zmieszanym z rodzimą ziemią.Budynek niepodpiwniczony,  docelowo będzie drenaż. 

Pytanie 2. Czym najlepiej kleić XPS?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jeżeli jest folia kubełkowa i fundament nie jest ogrzewany "od góry' to daje się styropian dla polepszenia cyrkulacji powietrza pod hydroizolacją. 
http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf
Widać to na stronie 5  
Działa to tak:
Prawidłowo izolowany termicznie fundament, ma temperaturę gruntu, czyli jest przy ławie najcieplejszy. Powietrze między membraną kubełkową a fundamentem podgrzane od ławy idzie w górę wentylując i oddając ciepło fundamentowi wyżej ( po to styropian - by jak najwięcej ciepła szło do fundamentu.
To tak działa jak wentylacja kalenicowa w dachu.

----------


## fenix2

> Nie grzeje się ściany i fundamentu . Izolacja termiczna jest miedzy tym co chcemy ogrzewać a tym czego ogrzewanie nie ma sensu.


Człowieku wiesz co wklejasz? Na tym zdjęciu które przesłałeś izolacja jest między ławą a gruntem czyli grzejemy ławy!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Człowieku wiesz co wklejasz? Na tym zdjęciu które przesłałeś izolacja jest między ławą a gruntem czyli grzejemy ławy!


Ma Szanowny Pan jakieś pytania to proszę bardzo normalnie czyli kulturalnie.
 Jeżeli ktoś, co nie uważam za mądre, decyduje się ogrzewać ścianę i fundament to będzie też ogrzewał ławę. Dlatego nie powinno się izolować fundamentu tylko od fundamentu - Tak wygląda izolacja od fundamentu:

Tak wygląda izolacja fundamentu:

A tak wygląda brak izolacji:

----------


## Przemysław_

Nie chciałbym aby mój dom stał na styrodurze tak jak to jest pokazane na drugim zdjęciu. Do wykonania izolacji są specjalne rozwiązania do których nie zalicza się powyższe. Jeżeli styrodur pod ławą sprasuję o 1 mm a pod spodem będzie niejednorodne podłoże to mamy rysy na ścianach fundamentowych.
Temu problemowi jest poświęcony osobny wątek.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...02#post5992602
Pierwszy rysunek jest jedną z możliwości.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W korycie jest zbrojenie i po zalaniu dobrym betonem - nic już pęknąć nie ma prawa. Ale ja nie jestem fanem tego rozwiązania - bo grzanie fundamentu nie ma sensu. Izoluję zawsze przed ścianą i fundamentem, by ich nie grzać. 
 Jaki dom Pana interesuje? 
1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny

Tu jest instrukcja jak izoluje się fundamenty
http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf

----------


## asolt

> W Izoluję zawsze przed ścianą i fundamentem, by ich nie grzać. 
>  ]


Widocznie sie Pan jeszcze nie spotkał z takim wynalazkiem jakim jest izolowana płyta fundamentowa a na niej sciana murowana, izolacja od wewnątrz spowoduje powstaniem mostka na styku sciana-płyta, no ale jak zawsze to zawsze. Panie Tomaszu w takim przypadku tak Pan faktycznie doradza ?
Myslałem ze te płyty są juz powszechnie znane, ale jednak nie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Płyta fundamentowa czy fundament ? Pan myli pojęcia.  Wie Pan czym różni się dom na płycie fundamentowej od tego na fundamencie? 
Pisałem o tym, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak mostek termiczny w izolacji - bo to już nie jest wtedy izolacja, wyklucza to fizyka . Przytoczyć jeszcze raz definicję o ciągłości izolacji? Ci co wiedzą co to jest współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła - znają ten temat.
 Szanowny Panie bez konkretów 
- definicja - co to jest izolacja termiczna
- ile kWh/m2 może zużywać dom by uznać go za "izolowany" 
-ile m3/h musi przepływać przez dom świeżego powietrza w sposób ciągły by była wentylacja
...  Bez takich konkretów nie określi się Pan o czym piszemy.

----------


## tomkam

Witam, jestesmy na etapie ocieplania fundamentow. Zdecydowalismy sie ocieplic styropianem tylko jakim? Aqua a moze zwykly? Jaka firma? Chcielibysmy jak najlepszy o jak najmniejszym wspolczynniku przewodzenia ciepla. Pomoze ktos ?  :smile:  Dodam, ze generalnie nie ma problemow z woda na dzialce (jestesmy na gorce). Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Po co ogrzewać fundament i grunt pod domem???

----------


## perm

> Po co ogrzewać fundament i grunt pod domem???


Nie karmić trolla! Ignorować szkodnika!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie karmić trolla! Ignorować szkodnika!


  Ogrzewanie fundamentu i gruntu pod domem to oznaka braku rozumu. Proszę użytkowników FM nie traktować jak przygłupów!

----------


## asolt

> Ogrzewanie fundamentu i gruntu pod domem to oznaka braku rozumu. Proszę użytkowników FM nie traktować jak przygłupów!


A od kiedy takie pozytywne nastawienie do redakcji ("szanowna") i do uzytkowników forum muratora. W naszych wczesniejszych dyskusjach na forumbudowlanym Pana ocena poziomu zarówno redakcji jak i uzytkowników forum była całkiem inna (delikatnie mówiąc bardzo negatywna), jezeli jeszcze nie wykasowana to warta zacytowania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Od kiedy - od zawsze, to nie ma nic wspólnego z tematem a z kulturą.

----------


## asolt

> Od kiedy - od zawsze, to nie ma nic wspólnego z tematem a z kulturą.


Na pozytywne nastawienie to mi nie wyglądało cyt.

"Naczytać się muratorów każdy może ale niech zachowa trochę logiki 
Oj jak kulą w płot. Zawsze piszę, że murator musi oszukiwać, nie jest on, jako firma żyjąca z reklam zainteresowany przeniesieniem kosztów budowy domu z "ogrzewania" na "izolację""

Gdy redakcja muratora zaprosiła Pana na forum to przestała oszukiwać ?
Kultura kulturą, a poglądy zapewne pozostały, tylko nie wypada ich tak głośno artykułować

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ja nawet do kogoś bardzo głupiego zwracam się z kulturą. 
 Natomiast nie wiem dlaczego uważa się Pan czy Szanowny perm za Redakcję? To Panów ludzie czytają i są tak jak Szanowny perm wpuszczeni w źle zbudowane domy. I teraz Pan perm nie ma pretensji do nie znającego fizyki architekta czy kierownika budowy a do instrukcji ISOLI czy ICOPAL - a najczęściej do tego co mu oczy otworzył.

----------


## perm

> Ja nawet do kogoś bardzo głupiego zwracam się z kulturą. 
>  Natomiast nie wiem dlaczego uważa się Pan czy Szanowny perm za Redakcję? To Panów ludzie czytają i są tak jak Szanowny perm wpuszczeni w źle zbudowane domy. I teraz Pan perm nie ma pretensji do nie znającego fizyki architekta czy kierownika budowy a do instrukcji ISOLI czy ICOPAL - a najczęściej do tego co mu oczy otworzył.


Ja do instrukcji Isola czy Icopal mam zaufanie, podają inne rozwiązania niż TB. Na tej podstawie uważam że TB to troll i powinien zostać stąd usunięty.

----------


## kurczak81

Witam,
Mam pytanie, chcemy zaizolować ściany piwnicy przed zasypaniem i chciałam zapytać czy poniższe postępowanie będzie dobre:
1.	Wyrównanie ściany poprzez otynkowanie (czy może nie tynkować tylko bezpośrednio nakładać masę???)
2.	Położenie 2x po 3 lub 4 mm warstwy masy KMB i tu jeszcze nie zdecydowaliśmy czy będzie to:
a)	IZOHAN WM 2K
b)	STYRBIT 2000 832
c)	WEBER.TEC SUPERFLEX 10 (skłaniamy się ku tej)
3.	Położenie styrodur XPS 3 cm 
I tu pytanie jakim klejem go przyklejać?
4.	Folia kubełkowa

Czy ktoś może wypowiedzieć się na temat w/w mas? Która lepsza?
Czy o czymś zapomniałam/nie doczytałam?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## asolt

> Ja nawet do kogoś bardzo głupiego zwracam się z kulturą. 
>  Natomiast nie wiem dlaczego uważa się Pan czy Szanowny perm za Redakcję? To Panów ludzie czytają i są tak jak Szanowny perm wpuszczeni w źle zbudowane domy. I teraz Pan perm nie ma pretensji do nie znającego fizyki architekta czy kierownika budowy a do instrukcji ISOLI czy ICOPAL - a najczęściej do tego co mu oczy otworzył.


Ja nie uważam ze kol. perm jest redakcją fm, wskazałem tylko zmianę nastawienia do fm jako całości w odniesieniu do poglądów (wielce negatywnych poglądów na temat fm) prezentowanych na innych forach. Skoro fm to oszusci, to fakt wypowiadania się akurat na tym forum spowodował zmianę poglądów czy obawa przed zbanowaniem powstrzymuje Pana publicznym tego potwierdzeniem ?
Oczywiscie moj wpis nie zwiazku z tematem ale pokazuje jaka jest Pana wiarygodność, a ponieważ czytelnicy fm to nie "przygłupy" to na pewno sobie z tej i innych dyskusji z Pana udziałem odpowiednie wnioski wysnują.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Pan naprawdę nie czyta co to się wypisuje?

----------


## 6mastroiani

Każdy ma rację? :smile:

----------


## perm

> Każdy ma rację?


Oprócz TB. To nie tak że wszyscy huzia na Juzia tylko to co on pisze jest niezgodne ze sztuką budowlaną, prawami fizyki czy czymkolwiek. Masz tam linki do stron Icopal i Isola, po polsku. Tam nie ma miejsca na wątpliwości a to że TB uparcie zaprzecza temu co tam napisane świadczy tylko o tym że jest klasycznym trollem.

----------


## fenix2

> Wszelkie hydromaxy, styromaxy, aqua styro etc to nadal EPS. Ma kuleczki co powoduje, że nasiąka wodą. Jego "przystosowanie" do mokrych zastosowań to najczęściej kanaliki na jednej ze stron (mające odprowadzać wodę) i przygładzona (najczęściej obróbką cieplną) struktura wierzchnia (ma to ograniczać (pozornie) chłonność). Teoretycznie słabo nadaje się do fundamentów, ale karty techniczne i praktyka mówią coś innego. Spotyka się go często na budowach, ale ja wiem jedno. Taki styropian znacznie nasiąka! IMO to alternatywa dla zwykłego EPS200 a nie dla XPS, bo nie posiada jego zalet.


Wszystko zależy od warunków gruntowych. Jak wody gruntowe są nisko i jest sucho na działce to styropianowi hydro nic nie będzie i nie nasiąknie bo nie ma z czego. A jak ktoś się boi to można na niego położyć siatkę na kleju.

----------


## tomkam

Widze, ze rozmowa rozgorzala na dobre...Czy jednak moglby ktos mi pomoc w doborze styropianu? Prosilbym rowniez pominac komentarze typu "po co ogrzewac fundament i grunt". Skoro chce ogrzac to chce, tylko nie wiem co bedzie odpowiednie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Witam, jestesmy na etapie ocieplania fundamentow. Zdecydowalismy sie ocieplic styropianem tylko jakim? Aqua a moze zwykly? Jaka firma? Chcielibysmy jak najlepszy o jak najmniejszym wspolczynniku przewodzenia ciepla. Pomoze ktos ?  Dodam, ze generalnie nie ma problemow z woda na dzialce (jestesmy na gorce). Pozdrawiam


Daj Aqua lub Hydro jak zawał tak zwał. Maja dobry współczynnik. Na to siatkę i klej, później folia kubełkowa.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Widze, ze rozmowa rozgorzala na dobre...Czy jednak moglby ktos mi pomoc w doborze styropianu? Prosilbym rowniez pominac komentarze typu "po co ogrzewac fundament i grunt". Skoro chce ogrzac to chce, tylko nie wiem co bedzie odpowiednie. Pozdrawiam


 Jak Pan chce ogrzewać - to należy - wtedy odpowiednie będzie  coś takiego - 
  Jeżeli Pan chce tylko tracić ciepło przez fundament do gruntu - to może przykleić Pan styropian od frontu - TO I TAK NIE JEST IZOLACJA.

----------


## perm

> Jak Pan chce ogrzewać - to należy - wtedy odpowiednie będzie  coś takiego - 
>   Jeżeli Pan chce tylko tracić ciepło przez fundament do gruntu - to może przykleić Pan styropian od frontu - TO I TAK NIE JEST IZOLACJA.


Ignorować trolla!

----------


## Przemysław_

Tutaj temat likwidacji w/w mostka cieplnego jest rozpracowany na części pierwsze.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...eplnego/page22

----------


## Jungalski

Znacie jakieś firmy z Wielkopolski handlujące Styrodurem?  :sad:   Nie mogę znaleźć

Szukam Styroduru 8cm najlepiej firmy Basf do 480zł


Długość fundamentu 60m. Wysokość 140cm.

Płyta ma bodajże 1250/600, więc wyjdzie mi 100 płyt czyli ok 6 m3 (ocieplam na wysokość płyty, czyli 125cm, wyżej już pójdzie styropian)

Dobrze liczę?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## dozrc

A chcesz z dowozem w tej cenie czy masz jak odebrać 20 paczek?

----------


## Jungalski

> A chcesz z dowozem w tej cenie czy masz jak odebrać 20 paczek?


Nie mam jak odebrać i licze się z tym że z dowozem będzie drożej.

PW

----------


## fighter1983

Wygoogluj sobie TUPLEX w Warszawie - troche poczekasz, i dostaniesz

----------


## MMireKJ

Witam.

Jezeli juz ocieplamy sciany fundamentowe od zewnatrz i od srodka to wykonujemy to tylko po zewnetrznych scianach fundamentowych czy po poprzecznych(dzialowych)tez?

----------


## Adaxis

Podbijam wątek, bo po przeczytaniu mam jednak kilka wątpliwości -ściana fundamentowa betonowa, monolityczna.
1. W projekcie mam styropian EPS200 g=10 cm bez folii bąbelkowej. Po przeczytaniu wątku stawiam na Styrodur XPS 300SL też g=10cm. Czy na dole wystarczy dać 5cm, a góra 10cam?
2. Projekt sugeruje też izolację od wewnątrz - czy Styrodur XPS 300SL g=5 cm wystarczy? 
3. Działka nachylona (3% - 30cm/10m), KR powiedział, że drenaż nie jest potrzebny - mam obawy, bo zawsze słyszałem o drenażach -co Wy na to?
4. Co z izolacjami poziomymi? W projekcie nie mam izolacji pomiędzy ławą a ścianą fundamentową...

----------

